# New DOnkeys



## tracyCCF (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello, I just bought myself two miniature donks. Both are jennets, and the grey is 32 inches and the brown is 33 inches. I already have one standard girl who lives with our cows, but a friend had some bad health news and needed to sell his girls. I went over to take pics for him, and just fell in love with the grey. She is too sweet. I bought them on the spot, snuck them home, and then was really nice to my husband and broke the news.

We had mini donkeys about 5 years ago, but he didnt want to keep the donkeys and horses seperate ( didnt like out jack) so I sold them off. Havent had the pleasure for about 5 years, but I am proud to announce we now own Thelma lou and Anna Maria ( already had theses names, but they do suit them).

I am not allowed to have a jack, so I guess I might breed them for a mini hinney.


----------



## tracyCCF (Sep 28, 2004)

I forgot the pic, see if this works, sorry I am horrible with pics for some reasonMy donkey girls


----------



## tracyCCF (Sep 28, 2004)

tMy Thelma Loury this pic and see if it works. this is thelma lou


----------



## tracyCCF (Sep 28, 2004)

This is anna maria

This is anna maria. Sorry wont post any more


----------



## Marnie (Sep 29, 2004)

Congratulations, I think they are real nice and I love the names. I love my donkeys too. theres just something about them thats hard to explain unless someones already a donkey lover.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 29, 2004)

COngradulations on the 2 new "kids" in the pasture! Hinnys are the cutest lilttle ones out...I have a yearling (Snickers..his pics on on posts on this forum) and I have 2 jennys bred for next year. There is definitely something about those adorable long ears. I just came home with a new one, and am now looking at a black jenny and a sorrel jack, but he is so light in color he almost looks like a palomino. If I get either I will post some pics of them, if I ever figure out how!!!!! Corinne


----------



## StarWish (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey, Tracy! We're all very happy for you, I'm sure! These longears are pretty addictive because they are SO sweet! Here's to lots of ear scratching in your future!

Corinne, good luck w/you next acquisition, too! LOL!!!

You know, we're all sick here, don't you? As my husband and I justify our weakness for these "kids", we remind ourselves that we could have worse addictions! HA!






StarWish/Colleen


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrates to the Long Ears Club, lol I know you will be spending many hours now rubbibg those ears like I do everyday...I know I have fun each day and several times a day going out and rubbibg and scratching my Charley...I am going to the "Big City" today and get the film developed and will have some new pics of my donk some of the pics even were taken while Charley was in the house



They look so nice give them a hug and rub from me


----------



## Steph (Nov 9, 2004)

Congratulations!



I can't wait to get a farm one day, a donkey is definatly on my list of things I must get, lol. I love their ears!


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 9, 2004)

Congratulations on your 2 girls!! They are both adorable!!

I just love my 2 little donkeys, they are so sweet and loving!! They are Jakob and Jonah!!

Thelma lou and Anna Maria love those names!!!!

Give them an extra ear rub from me!!


----------

